# Mantua 38 Largemouth Bassacre with 121 fish!



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Mantua - So my twin and I invited some BFT'ers along to join us on Sunday. We got JLG78, MarineSpear, and even our own member Live2fish to go along. My twin and Live2Fish went out in a boat while the other 2 guys followed me to our old spot at 1:30pm. My old spot at the southeast corner of the lake only produced 2 LMB's at 11inches long and within a hour so we decided to head in. I called my twin and he already got 12 LMB's and plenty of bluegills at the knoll.

MarineSpear and JLG78 headed to the dike along the west end to bank tangle while I got into the boat with my twin and Live2fish. We fished from the boat at the knoll until 7:40pm. It was ON FIRE!!! On the way home my front tire blew out at Willard Bay. I think a kamakazi bluegill was to blame.

Totals:
Me - 2 LMB's, 19 Bluegills, 7 yellow Perch.

Evil Tye Dye - 15 LMB's, 20 bluegills, and 4 Yellow Perch.

Live2Fish - A little more than us in the gill and perch numbers except in the LMB department. 2 LMB's and 1 green sunfish.

MarineSpear - 11 LMB's. His was the biggest of the day at 16.5 inches and 3 pounds.

JLG78 - 10 bluegils and 8 LMB's.

Tactics for these fish!

LMB's- Most of my twin's were landed on a panther martin rainbow spinner size #2. One of mine came on a worm and bobber and another on a Blue Fox Gold size #2 tipped with a nightcrawler. One was caught trolling. For the west dike guys a senko worm rigged wacky worked the best but a few were landed on 3 consecutive casts with a black woolybugger.

Bluegills - Most were caught by using a black jig sometimes with or without a bobber. Black curly tails worked too. My twin and I were using a "tube dude special" black sparkly thingy all of which were tipped with a nightcrawler. A few of my twin's were caught using a Panther Martin rainbow spinner in size #2. Even 1 was caught trolling with this spinner.

Yellow Perch - The black jigs tipped with a nightcrawler mentioned above worked the best on them.

Green Sunfish - A black curly tail jig with a nightcrawler under a bobber.

The mantua keepers.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

What was the water temp?

You guys must eat fish for breakfast, lunch and dinner.. you ever get tired of it?


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

At the prices the DNR charge for a license I cant blame them!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Man, that's a lot of meat. Enough to last awhile.

Nice success for you guys.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

^ LOL!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

this pic will haunt my dreams. that bottom right guy had potential! good job on the perch tho. no "trouts"? jk


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> this pic will haunt my dreams. that bottom right guy had potential! good job on the perch tho. *no "trouts"?* jk


LOL....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Holy Moly!

Reminds me of growing up in Ellenoise! When's the fish fry?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

sawsman said:


> What was the water temp?
> 
> You guys must eat fish for breakfast, lunch and dinner.. you ever get tired of it?


Well our sonar unit was at home so all I can say about the water temp is what Tube Dude has said before "cool to the touch". A lot of people have commented though on how cooler the water seems to be so it must be going back down.

Fish tastes great! I don't get tired of it, at least not yet anyways. I know of 2 people that never fish that love the taste of fresh caught fish. I might be willing to share this time? They will get the proper notes to make it leagle. 


wyogoob said:


> Holy Moly!
> 
> Reminds me of growing up in Ellenoise! When's the fish fry?


The fish fry looks to happen every day now! Usually the fish stay fresh for 5 to 6 days in the fridge. I hate freezing them as the texture changes.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Had a blast fishing with you guys up there. 15 Largemouth Bass in a half day is a personal best for me at that water. Maybe you shoula mentioned that I released 9 LMB's and 10 Bluegills (what a rare sight). That tire blowout sucked! Maybe the bass gods were as unhappy as the people on BFT :^8^: . Wish I coulda hooked into some trout. That was the main reason why Live2fish and I started trolling. After I picked up a Bluegill, and he got a small LMB, we started pulling in too many weeds to count so we gave up on the trout hunt. If only we coulda got a Rainbow and a Cutt we woulda had every species in the lake! Still having trouble believing that Marinespear never got a bluegill! How is that possible? I eventually took off my "tube dude special" to STOP getting bluegills on my line. That rainbow trout Panther Martin is the right stuff for the LMB's up there. 14 of mine were caught (or tricked) on that spinner and only 1 on the "tube dude special". All in all what a great day at the Mantua.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Were is the invite for a feed? I cant seem to get over the wake boaders and jet skis to actually FISH! but that is another story/post yet again!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a awesome day thanks for the report, 8)


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

fish1on said:


> Were is the invite for a feed? I cant seem to get over the wake boaders and jet skis to actually FISH! but that is another story/post yet again!


Well you can come by for the fry anytime but I live in SLC so that may be a little far for a meal, or two in this case.

The wake boarders in my previous experience seem to go down in numbers once labor day passes. It took one boat ride to realize exactly how small Mantua is. No wonder 25 wake boarders/water skiers can make it a un-settling experience. Usually I stick to the weedy bays where props have some serious trouble so I don't get the motorized guys coming by. Now the weedy bays suck for fishing and it is all about the open waters which in turn opens you up to the power squads.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh how I look forward to "AFTER" labor day fishing.

Bear lake, community ponds,etc


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a fun trip.
Mantua can sure produce when it's hard to find fish any where else.
Last week the water temps were around 78* in the middle of the day.
I doubt it has changed much from then.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

That's weird that your "old spot" doesn't produce anymore, I wonder why that is. :roll:


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

blackdog said:


> That's weird that your "old spot" doesn't produce anymore, I wonder why that is. :roll:


The bluegill spawn is over. Numerous angler buddies told me that they would not be there anymore but I had to see it for myself. I was living in denial to think that they would be there all year. Still found some LMB's there but the action was less than satisfactory at that spot. Oh well it produced over 200 bluegills in a month or more so it was fun before "the well went dry" so to speak.

Still there are other areas that the gills and perch are roaming now. Luckily being on that motorized boat clued us into where. Next time I will know what side and where to launch my toon.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> The fish fry looks to happen every day now! Usually the fish stay fresh for 5 to 6 days in the fridge. I hate freezing them as the texture changes.


I vacuum seal them, and never have that problem. They taste as fresh as the day I caught them! Even a few months later.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

dunn_gary said:


> [quote="tye dye twins":217043xi]
> The fish fry looks to happen every day now! Usually the fish stay fresh for 5 to 6 days in the fridge. I hate freezing them as the texture changes.


I vacuum seal them, and never have that problem. They taste as fresh as the day I caught them! Even a few months later.[/quote:217043xi]

But then the "limit factor" comes in. 

Still a good idea though as I don't get a whole lot of perch over the summer.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

WOW! Glad to see mantua is starting to produce some bass with size again... 3lb'ers become 6lb'ers become 10lb'ers... then it gets real interestin'


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

manysteps said:


> WOW! Glad to see mantua is starting to produce some bass with size again... 3lb'ers become 6lb'ers become 10lb'ers... then it gets real interestin'


Despite the fact that Marinespear likely kept his catch....I am sure there are plenty more left in that lake for the future. If that lake were sensitive to 5 anglers in a day....I think the regs would be different. Sizeble bass is everyones choice...and I can't blame them. In the mean time I can't wait to hear his opinion of what a LMB tastes like...hope he beer batters it....man they are just too tasty that way!!!!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

manysteps said:


> WOW! Glad to see mantua is starting to produce some bass with size again... 3lb'ers become 6lb'ers become 10lb'ers... then it gets real interestin'


Oh they are in there. They are just smarter than the anglers that fish for them, that's all.


----------

